# Pacific Energy Stove reviews?



## Extremebison (Jan 30, 2011)

Anybody out there have any experience with Pacific Energy Wood stoves?  I got a chance to buy one used for a 400sqft cabin I'm building.  Just curious on the units?  It's 15 yrs old and they want $350 for it.  Not sure what model it is.  Put any reviews on these stoves would be great, as it will be primary heat in this little cabin temps down to -40C regulary it will be heating in.


----------



## Todd (Jan 30, 2011)

https://www.hearth.com/ratings/search.php


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 30, 2011)

Just do a search here on PE and Pacific Energy and you will spend till daylight reading about them.


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2011)

At 15 yrs old, it could also be need in a little maintenance. These stoves have evolved and have been refined since 15 yrs ago. Do you know what model this is?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 30, 2011)

Love mine, but at 15 years old. You better get a real good look at it. Alot has changed in 15 years.
Shell out a lil more cash and you can get a brand new Englander.


----------



## Extremebison (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone,  I'm trying to get the model off the owner.  I'm do realize I may have to replace the fire bricks, door gasket and so on.  Anything I should be looking for imparticular?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 30, 2011)

Check all the welds for cracks.
Any bowing or bulging of the walls or top etc.
Look up inside and see what the baffle looks like.
If it has a whitish haze on the outside steel, that could be an indicator of overfire.


----------

